# Weight of Working Cocker Spaniel



## Mumbles

Does anyone know what an average weight a male working cocker should be, i have tried looking on net but nothing seems to come up for the working cocker.

I only ask as i think toodles seems to look really skinny and can feel his ribs quite easily, not see them though, but he does have a bit of hair in the way. 

We feed him twice a day 2 cup fulls and he gets treats in garden when leave him on his own so is definitely eating.

He is 11 months old.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rolosmum

What does he weigh, from your description it sounds like he is fine. My 14 month springer dog weighs around 16kg and my bitch at 17 months weighs 14.5kgs.

I have heard of a female working cocker at 12kgs, so it would say somewhere around 13 ish but their look is the best indicator as the extremes are so wide!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Oooooh, no idea, will ask around, but tbh, I wouldn't get hung up on average weights, as long as he looks well, isn't too skinny or too fat, and you're happy with him, that's all that matters


----------



## Blitz

There might be an average weight for a breed but it might not be the correct weight for your dog. Ignore what another dog weighs and just look at your dog and see if it looks ok. If you are worried most vets practices have nurses who will weigh and advise.


----------



## shamykebab

As said, don't worry about weights - they fluctuate massively depending on the build of the dog. I know of a working cocker male who weighs 20kg, and there's not an ounce of fat on him. I also know an adult cocker bitch who weighs only 11kg.

If your dog looks the right weight, then he probably is the right weight .


----------



## Mumbles

Thank you for your comments, i think he looks small but maybe he hasn't filled out yet as still only 11 months. I can't see his bones or anything so not worried there and he does eat a lot, its more that they can be felt very easily through his fur so was a bit worried. He is very hyper maybe he burns stuff off quite easily. 

Though he weighs around 14kg at the mo, may just pop into nurse at vets just for peace of mind.


----------



## chrisrandall

hello 

I have a cocker/springer cross although he is very much of cocker size/look. 

he is 9 months and around 15kgs, we can also feel oscars ribs but i think that working cockers gerneraly dont/shouldnt carry much fat.

I wouldnt worry, urs sounds healthy and like others have said as long as he is eating etc then i wouldnt worry to much.

Where abouts in essex are you?


----------



## Kc Mac

As others have said go on what looks and feels right rather than text book weight.

We have working cockers and springers (all work for a living ) the lightest cocker is about 11kg and the heaviest is near on 19kg  However both are good weight for their builds.

Our springers on last weigh in were ranging from 11kg to 22kg  Again they are all of very good weighth and condition


----------



## springfieldbean

We've got a working cocker - only 5 months old but people often tell us he looks too skinny. It's always been possible to see his ribs slightly, and he is very slim, but the vet has told us he's healthy and he eats more than the recommended puppy amount!

People are used to seeing more rotund show type cockers I think, so when they see a slim working dog they're surprised at how thin they are. If your dog's like Sherlock he's probably just always on the go so burns up his energy as soon as he eats it!


----------



## henry

Henry is a working cocker - he will be 4 in December. His average weight is around 15.5-16kg. He did at one stage go up to 17kg, but for him this was slightly over his best. At the moment, he looks spot-on and he is around 15.8kg. He is quite a large-framed worker. Other workers I've seen can be a lot smaller framed and some larger, so it does depend. Henry is pure muscle - no fat on him at the moment, ribs are felt but not visible.


----------



## Mumbles

chrisrandall said:


> hello
> 
> I have a cocker/springer cross although he is very much of cocker size/look.
> 
> he is 9 months and around 15kgs, we can also feel oscars ribs but i think that working cockers gerneraly dont/shouldnt carry much fat.
> 
> I wouldnt worry, urs sounds healthy and like others have said as long as he is eating etc then i wouldnt worry to much.
> 
> Where abouts in essex are you?


Aww what a beautiful little one, sounds like it shouldn't be anything to worry about, well as long as he doesn't loose weight i won't worry too much then.

Im in Rayne, are you essex way then?


----------



## chrisrandall

yeah, we are in colchester!


----------



## clairesdogs

my bitch is a pocket cocker! 15 months old and just over 9kg, my boy is 14 months old and around 13kg. the workers are all soo different

heres my boy









and my girl with my shepherd


----------



## Mumbles

clairesdogs said:


> my bitch is a pocket cocker! 15 months old and just over 9kg, my boy is 14 months old and around 13kg. the workers are all soo different
> 
> heres my boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my girl with my shepherd


Great pictures, the girl looks like she has a certain air about her looks lovely. Toodles from that male photo seems to look like your one in skinnyness so me just worrying about nothing it would appear.


----------



## clairesdogs

I prefer to keep all mine lean, my GSD espacially as she has very slight hip displacia. they do agility and, well I hate to see a fat dog!


----------

